# Was tragt ihr gegen Brennnesseln?



## duc-mo (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin heute fast durchgedreht... An ein paar Stellen bin ich auf Tour in richtige Brennnesselfelder geraten und hab mir richtig schön die Waden an dem Zeug gerieben. 

Zum Biken trage ich überlicherweise kurze Sneakersocken entsprechend biete ich reichlich Angriffsfläche. Aber selbst meine Wintersocken wären nicht hoch genug... Und selbst wenn die hoch genug wären, wären sie mir vermutlich zu warm... 

Habt ihr nen guten Tipp für nen Leidensgenossen???

bis dann
Jan


----------



## regensburger (30. Juli 2013)

Alles Gewohnheitssache auf dauer merkst es nicht mehr .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (30. Juli 2013)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich die letzten Jahre noch keinen Brennnesselkontakt hatte...  Heute wars einfach mal wieder besonders häftig und ne brennende Wade nimmt mir einfach Spaß am Biken...


----------



## bonzoo (30. Juli 2013)

Nach Möglichkeit nicht durch solche Felder fahren und ansonsten einreden, dass Brennnesseln doch gut gegen Reuma sind 

Ansonsten... Hmm... Gamaschen?


----------



## duc-mo (30. Juli 2013)

Wenn der Trail von beiden Seiten zugewuchert ist, dann gibts wenig Alternativen und von Reuma bin ich noch nicht geplagt...


----------



## potsdamradler (30. Juli 2013)

Die Brennessel ist eine Top Heilpflanze  Gegen die Quaddeln soll der Saft wirken..  Lange Stoffhosen einpacken, oder Nessel und Diestelfelder umfahren.

Eisgel oder Minzöl lindert auch temporär..

Gudde N8


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (30. Juli 2013)

Also ich trag net extra was gegen Brennesseln, kann des eh net brauchen so viel Krams beim biken, wenn ich dann halt mal an Brennesseln komm is es halt so brennt bissel macht mir aber net viel aus bin net so empfilndlich 

Ich wunder mich auch jedesmal nachm Biken dass meine Arme so verkratzt sind von kleinen Ästen, beim Fahren merk ich da garnix davon


----------



## moxrox (30. Juli 2013)

Hast du nicht als Kind im Wald Mutproben gespielt, mit kurzen Hosen durch fast kopfhohe Brennessel gerannt ? Das härtet ab fürs Leben


----------



## hdamok (30. Juli 2013)

Beine *nicht* rasieren


----------



## Jewgenie (30. Juli 2013)

habe ein transferstück wo brennsesseln ohne ende sind. ich trage dünne kniestrümpfe, die ich nur hochrolle, wenn das lange brennnesselstück kommt. klappt ganz gut...


----------



## duc-mo (30. Juli 2013)

Haut euch die Brennnesseln doch um die Ohren, wenn ihr so drauf steht... 

Hier sollte es um Prävention gehen und ich fänds schön wenn dazu auch mal was kommt und nicht nur Sprüche... 



Jewgenie schrieb:


> habe ein transferstück wo brennsesseln ohne ende sind. ich trage dünne kniestrümpfe, die ich nur hochrolle, wenn das lange brennnesselstück kommt. klappt ganz gut...



Irgendwas besonderes oder reichen stinknormale Socken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritter Runkel (30. Juli 2013)

Brennesseln.... wo ist das Problem? Wenn Du mit dem Gesicht oder der Ellenbeuge (so schön genüsslich durchgezogen) an Rosenranken hängenbleibst oder die Brombeerrankenschlinge nach Deiner Wade hascht, empfindest Du Brennesseln als angenehmes Streicheln, das eh schnell wieder aufhört.


----------



## Jewgenie (30. Juli 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> .......
> Irgendwas besonderes oder reichen stinknormale Socken?



bei mir haben bisher stinknormale baumwollsocken gereicht


----------



## duc-mo (30. Juli 2013)

Baumwolle klingt so verflucht warm...


----------



## Jewgenie (30. Juli 2013)

die sind ja auch runtergerollt wenn ich sie nicht brauche, also 98% der fahrzeit. und sehr dünn sind sie auch.


----------



## duc-mo (30. Juli 2013)

Okay, das klingt vielverspreichend, ich werde mal schauen ob ich was in der Art finde. Ich hätte gedacht es braucht mehr als ein paar 0815 Socken... :top:


----------



## Billybob (30. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Brennesseln.... wo ist das Problem? Wenn Du mit dem Gesicht oder der Ellenbeuge (so schön genüsslich durchgezogen) an Rosenranken hängenbleibst oder die Brombeerrankenschlinge nach Deiner Wade hascht, empfindest Du Brennesseln als angenehmes Streicheln, das eh schnell wieder aufhört.



 ein Gedicht für Biker! Schön formuliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manson-007 (30. Juli 2013)

Jewgenie schrieb:


> die sind ja auch runtergerollt wenn ich sie  nicht brauche, also 98% der fahrzeit. und sehr dünn sind sie  auch.



Wird nicht funktionieren, beim Fahren kann ich doch keine Socken hin und her rollen 

Mal ehrlich, das ist zwar ganz unangenehm (Meine Beine brennen immer noch, ich war vorher auch unterwges) aber das muss man einfach aushalten. 
Nur die harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## duc-mo (30. Juli 2013)

Ritter Runkel schrieb:


> Brennesseln.... wo ist das Problem? Wenn Du mit dem Gesicht oder der Ellenbeuge (so schön genüsslich durchgezogen) an Rosenranken hängenbleibst oder die Brombeerrankenschlinge nach Deiner Wade hascht, empfindest Du Brennesseln als angenehmes Streicheln, das eh schnell wieder aufhört.



So unterschiedlich kann die Wahrnehmung sein. Wenn mich Dornen an den Armen oder Beinen malträtieren, dann tuts kurz weh und nach einer Minute ist es vergessen. Ich kam schon von einer Tour und hatte die halbe Wange blutverschmiert von dem Zeug. Erst als mich meine Freundin zu Gesicht bekommt hat hab ich das gemerkt, aber ich konnte mich nicht mal mehr erinnern wann das passiert ist...

Von Brennnesseln hab ich die ganze Tour was und die nerven mich echt!


----------



## Manson-007 (30. Juli 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich kann die Wahrnehmung sein. Wenn mich Dornen an den Armen oder Beinen malträtieren, dann tuts kurz weh und nach einer Minute ist es vergessen. Ich kam schon von einer Tour und hatte die halbe *Wange* blutverschmiert von dem Zeug. Erst als mich meine Freundin zu Gesicht bekommt hat hab ich das gemerkt, aber ich konnte mich nicht mal mehr erinnern wann das passiert ist...
> 
> Von Brennnesseln hab ich die ganze Tour was und die nerven mich echt!



Wange ??? wie groß sind bei euch die Brennesseln ? 
Blutverschmiert .... Dann können es nur die Himbeerensträuche sein, dann hast du die Brenneseln falsch verdächtigt !


----------



## duc-mo (30. Juli 2013)

Meine Güte sind im Unterforum für Klamotten nur Schlauberger unterwegs?
Lies nochmal was ich geschrieben haben, dann sollten deine Fragen beantwortet sein...


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (30. Juli 2013)

Frag doch mal die Förster ob die dircmal kurz mitm Harverster oder ähnlichekm übern Trail fahren. Danach hast du keine Probleme mehr mit Brennnesseln, oder anderen Büschen


----------



## BikerBros (30. Juli 2013)

ich fahr mit Stutzen, man schwitz drunter wenig und schütz sogar bissle vorm Pedal


----------



## moxrox (30. Juli 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Haut euch die Brennnesseln doch um die Ohren, wenn ihr so drauf steht...
> 
> Hier sollte es um Prävention gehen und ich fänds schön wenn dazu auch mal was kommt und nicht nur Sprüche...
> 
> ...




Vielleicht hilft es die Beine dick mit Vaseline einzuschmieren, aber wahrscheinlich werden die Brennhaare trotzdem in die Haut durchstoßen. Einfach mal probieren, ansonsten für die Brennessel Tour einfach etwas längeres anziehen z.B. Trekkinghosen die übers Knie gehen aber leicht und luftig sind und wenn nicht diese Pfade einfach meiden.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (30. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht auch ganz dünne Beinlinge? Weiß aber net obs so was gibt...


----------



## halbgott (30. Juli 2013)

einfach durch, das macht einen kerl aus dir. machen die indianer auch so


----------



## moxrox (30. Juli 2013)

MonstaBomba24-7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch ganz dünne Beinlinge? Weiß aber net obs so was gibt...



Im Sommer wird das wohl zu warm werden . Aber das mit der Vaseline würde ich zumindest mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaelpershaw (30. Juli 2013)

Moin

Ich glaube ihr habt echt zu wenig als kinder in der natur gespielt. haha
wenn wir uns gestochen hatten, haben wir uns ein paar löwenzahn gesucht und die milch aus den stielen drauf gerieben.

das neutralisiert wunderbar.
probiert es einfach mal aus.


----------



## halbgott (30. Juli 2013)

kaelpershaw schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich glaube ihr habt echt zu wenig als kinder in der natur gespielt. haha
> wenn wir uns gestochen hatten, haben wir uns ein paar löwenzahn gesucht und die milch aus den stielen drauf gerieben.
> ...



toller tip zum survival


----------



## kaelpershaw (30. Juli 2013)

der tipp ist halt für alle die, die nicht hier anscheinend nicht drauf kommen einfach ne geeignete hose anzuziehen.
brennnesseln haben keine dornen, dass weiss ein jedes kind, dass da ne einfache stoffhose ausreicht.

daher halt, werdet ihr gestochen und es stört euch mädchen. dann macht löwenzahnsaft drauf.


----------



## Master_KK (31. Juli 2013)

Hier mal was konstruktives 

http://www.local-outerwear.com/productdetails/items/knee-socks-kink.html

Sind schön dünn und atmungsaktiv, gibts in drei Farben.


----------



## klettermax81 (31. Juli 2013)

Sorry musste einfach sein


----------



## Ritter Runkel (31. Juli 2013)




----------



## Master | Torben (31. Juli 2013)

Ich trage eigentlich bei jedem Ausritt, der nicht gerade die gemütliche Runde mit Freunden oder Familie ist, Knie-Schienbeinschoner, genauer die 661 Rythm. Idee #2  wäre, eine lange, luftige Bikehose zu tragen. Oder Idee #3 , eine Hose mit abnehmbaren Beinen, dauert halt ein wenig länger als Socken hochkrempeln...


----------



## diggi* (31. Juli 2013)

lange Hosen


----------



## duc-mo (31. Juli 2013)

Vaseline wird sicher nicht viel bringen und mit fett eingecremten Beinen rum zu fahren werd ich sicher nicht machen

Ich trag nicht mal im Herbst lange Bikehosen, entsprechend fang ich im Hochsommer auch nicht damit an. 

Lange Socken mal eben hoch zu ziehen, wenn die Brennnesseln höher werden ist sicher die beste Lösung. So wirds gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (31. Juli 2013)

echt peinlich hier wegen paar Brennesseln solchen Aufstand zu machen 

endweder schützen und mehr schwitzen oder ruf doch bei der Air Force an, 
vieleicht haben die ja noch Restbestände an Agent Orange und werfen da mal eine Ladung über Deinem Brennesseltrail ab 
und Du solltest für Jahre schmerzfrei biken können


----------



## Zaskar01 (31. Juli 2013)

Nichtmehr die Beine rasieren hilft auch.


----------



## dukestah (31. Juli 2013)

kaelpershaw schrieb:


> der tipp ist halt für alle die, die nicht hier anscheinend nicht drauf kommen einfach ne geeignete hose anzuziehen.
> brennnesseln haben keine dornen, dass weiss ein jedes kind, dass da ne einfache stoffhose ausreicht.
> 
> daher halt, werdet ihr gestochen und es stört euch mädchen. dann macht löwenzahnsaft drauf.



naja, wie bezeichnest du dann das hier?





meine erfahrung ist eigentlich eher das genau das tragen einer dünnen hose das problem nur verstärkt, weil viel mehr von diesen haaren/stacheln hängen bleiben, einfach durch und fertig, da muss man doch nun wirklich nicht so ein drama drum machen


----------



## Tifftoff (31. Juli 2013)

Zieh doch lange Kompressionsstrümpfe an.


----------



## Fail (31. Juli 2013)

Ich habe letztens noch im tv einen Bericht gesehen, in dem gesagt wurde, das man das ganze brennen verhindern kann, indem man den Kontakt so kurz wie möglich halten soll.

Kann das auch bestätigen, das wenn man schnell durch knallt, gar nix merkt....

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zaskar01 (31. Juli 2013)

Also der TE muss nur folgendes beachten.

1.) die Wuchsrichtung der Brennhärchen überprüfen
2.) die Brennesseln alle gleichmässig ausrichten. Wichtig hierbei die Ausrichtung der Härchen von Nord nach Süd.
3.) die Tour so planen, dass das Brennesselfeld NUR von Nord nach Süd durchfahren wird.

Schwupps können die Härchen nicht mehr in der Haut steckenbleiben und ihr Nesselgift abgeben. 

Durch 2.) leider erst in der Folgesaison ausführbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiccoli (31. Juli 2013)

Der beste Tipp: dünne Strumpfhosen. Gibt es günstig in jeder Damenabteilung. Die tragen auch nicht so dicke auf, kannst also bequem unter der Bikershort tragen... und Hautfarben fällt das kaum jemandem auf


----------



## R.C. (31. Juli 2013)

Min. zu 2 fahren und jemand anders vorschicken.

Danach oder kurz davor mal die Pedale fest in jedes Schienbein rammen. Falls man mit Klicks unterwegs ist: Oberrohr oder Sattel in die Kronjuwelen geht auch!


----------



## ziploader (31. Juli 2013)

..nichts. 

Ich (er)trage es wie ein Mann !
sport muss weh tun. Egal wie. 
Ich ziehe doch im Sommer nicht auch noch lange Hosen etc. an.


----------



## Zaskar01 (31. Juli 2013)

Schmerzen vergehn, Stolz bleibt bestehn. Oder so ähnlich war das doch.


----------



## Chiccoli (31. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Schmerzen vergehn, Stolz bleibt bestehn. Oder so ähnlich war das doch.



pain is temporary glory is forever


----------



## Vogelsberger (31. Juli 2013)

Demnächst:
Was macht ihr gegens Schwitzen beim Biken oder wie?

Herje, wird die Gesellschaft immer verweichlichter oder was ?

Da fahr ich halt durch,wie ich es die letzen 14 Tage auch gemacht habe,akzeptiere das kurze beißende Gefühl halt und dann ist gut.

Ist doch keine Rosenhecke oder was andere fießes,sondern eben nur eine Brennesel.


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Juli 2013)

Einfach mit dem Feind anfreunden .... 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NilOgRn4g-U"]Schmerz ist nicht schÃ¶n - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dukestah (31. Juli 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Demnächst:
> Was macht ihr gegens Schwitzen beim Biken oder wie?



das ist aber echt ein interessantes thema, das nervt mich nämlich echt. jedes mal ist die frisur im eimer, die klamotten stinken und haben widerliche schweißränder und wenn dann noch schlammspritzer auf mein blinkblink bike kommen zieht das an der eisdiele überhaupt nicht mehr so richtig die schnitten an.


----------



## Dinsdale (31. Juli 2013)

Ich habe als Teenager beim Zelten mal mitten in den Brennnesseln gestanden und vermutlich aufgrund eines hohen Alkoholpegels nichts gespürt. Alkohol scheint also zu funktionieren.


----------



## Zaskar01 (31. Juli 2013)

Nacktbiken hilft. Fahrrad mit Wegreissfolie (so wie in den Rennsportvisieren) bekleben und kurz vor der Eisdiele die dreckige Schicht abreissen und fachgerecht mitten im Wald liegenlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dukestah (31. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Nacktbiken hilft. Fahrrad mit Wegreissfolie (so wie in den Rennsportvisieren) bekleben und kurz vor der Eisdiele die dreckige Schicht abreissen und fachgerecht mitten im Wald liegenlassen.



cool, das ist ja mal ein tip, aber was mach ich beim nacktbiken dann wieder mit den brennnesseln? ein teufelskreis.


----------



## GrillMeister (31. Juli 2013)

Wheelie und Manual lernen.


----------



## Zaskar01 (31. Juli 2013)

Ich hab es schonmal hier geschriebn @ dukestah

einfach die Beine nicht mehr rasieren, der Pelz schützt.

Glaubst du nicht?

Geh mal ins Grizzlyforum, da hat noch kein Bär nach Mitteln gegen Brennesseln gefragt. => ganz klarer Beweis.


----------



## DerandereJan (31. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Geh mal ins Grizzlyforum, da hat noch kein Bär nach Mitteln gegen Brennesseln gefragt. => ganz klarer Beweis.



Made my Day


----------



## dukestah (31. Juli 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Geh mal ins Grizzlyforum, da hat noch kein Bär nach Mitteln gegen Brennesseln gefragt. => ganz klarer Beweis.


----------



## Spatz79 (31. Juli 2013)

Wie wäre es einfach aufs Rennrad umzusatteln wenn man sich schon so anstellt.


----------



## Captain_Secret (31. Juli 2013)




----------



## franky282 (31. Juli 2013)

Du kannst die Brennesseln auch pflücken bevor du durchfährst (Handschuhe vorausgesetzt) und dir nach der Tour einen leckeren Salat machen. Bzgl. Zubereitung findest du bestimmt Rezepte bei chefkoch.de. Soll sehr gesund sein.


----------



## moxrox (31. Juli 2013)

klettermax81 schrieb:


> Sorry musste einfach sein




Ist das geil 


Hier habe ich etwas gefunden: 

Stinger Anzug, was gegen Quallen hilft könnte auch bei Brennesseln klappen. Ein bisschen Spass muß sein .






http://www.stingersuits.eu/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (31. Juli 2013)

Manche Fragen sollten einfach nicht gestellt werden.


----------



## aufgehts (31. Juli 2013)

selbst ist der mann..............
schnapp dir eine sense und hau das zeuch weg.


----------



## OliverB (31. Juli 2013)

halterlose Strümpfe 

viel nerviger empfinde ich Stechfliegen wenn es den Berg hochgeht und man eh bereits saftet.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (31. Juli 2013)

Oder Man(n) nimmt einen Stihl Freischneider und häckselt das Zeeuuuch weg.


----------



## duc-mo (31. Juli 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Manche Fragen sollten einfach nicht gestellt werden.



Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten und davon gibts hier leider mehr als genug!

Wenn euch das Thema nicht interessiert, betrifft oder wenn ihr einfach auf Brennnesseln an den Beinen steht, dann ist das euer Bier, hier geht es um etwas anderes... Ich möchte euch bitte weitere Posts in diese Richtung zu unterlassen, das macht das Thema einfach nur unlesbar.


----------



## dukestah (31. Juli 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten und davon gibts hier leider mehr als genug!



das ist sicherlich richtig aber wer im ibc so eine frage stellt muss einfach auf eine solche reaktion vorbereitet sein. ist eigentlich eher so ein freitagsthema aber passt auch mal gut für über die woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (31. Juli 2013)

Ich habe einen heissen Tip in einem Hundethread gefunden:

"Hallo Sandra,

ich kenne nur zwei Tipps die gut helfen.

Der erste ist Holunder. Einfach ein paar Blätter nehmen und den Saft über die Stelle reiben. Das hört dann innerhalb einer Minute auf zu jucken. 
Und der andere Tipp ist Urin. Das habe ich zwar selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber habe ich mir schon von vielen Leuten sagen lassen ,das es funktioniert. 
Sonst habe ich leider keine Idee oder einen Tipp für Dich!! Armer Henry!!
Lieben Gruß Nicole mit Govana!!"

Also am besten sich über die Beine pissen, soll perfekt helfen.
Oder halt Holunder


----------



## OliverB (31. Juli 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn euch das Thema nicht interessiert, betrifft oder wenn ihr einfach auf Brennnesseln an den Beinen steht, dann ist das euer Bier, hier geht es um etwas anderes... Ich möchte euch bitte weitere Posts in diese Richtung zu unterlassen, das macht das Thema einfach nur unlesbar.



wasch mir den Pelz aber mach mich nicht nass


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. Juli 2013)

OliverB schrieb:


> duc-mo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten und davon gibts hier leider mehr als genug!
> ...



Frauen muessen halt erst fragen


----------



## halbgott (1. August 2013)

seine beine nicht zu rasieren


----------



## sub-xero (1. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Haut euch die Brennnesseln doch um die Ohren, wenn ihr so drauf steht...
> 
> Hier sollte es um Prävention gehen und ich fänds schön wenn dazu auch mal was kommt und nicht nur Sprüche...



Mal ehrlich, Brennesseln brennen ungefähr 5 Minuten ein wenig. Danach ist es vorbei. Wenn man sich dennoch davor schützen will, kann man ja eine lange Radlhose anziehen.


----------



## duc-mo (1. August 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> seine beine nicht zu rasieren


 
Danke, aber der Tipp kam jetzt das Xte mal. Ich habe keine rasierten Beine, ich bin sogar eher der Pelztyp. Helfen tuts kein Stück...

Es gibt vermutlich tausend Brennnessel Arten. Manche brennen tatsächlich nur kurz. Von Anderen, wie denen von Anfang der Woche, hat man noch Stunden lang was und wenn man alle zehn Minuten an den Dingern vorbeistreift, dann nützt es auch nichts, wenn jede einzelne nur ein paar Minuten brennt, ich hatte die ganze Tour was davon...



dukestah schrieb:


> das ist sicherlich richtig aber wer im ibc so eine frage stellt muss einfach auf eine solche reaktion vorbereitet sein. ist eigentlich eher so ein freitagsthema aber passt auch mal gut für über die woche


 
Auf ein paar dumme Sprüche war ich vorbereitet. Was hier ab geht ist aber einfach lächerlich.

Um es mal mit den Worten von Dieter Nuhr zu sagen: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten!"


----------



## franky282 (1. August 2013)

@duc-mo 
Deine Frage stößt hier auf Unverständnis, weil bei fast jedem hier im Forum die Brennesseln bei jeder traillastigen Tour vorkommen. Sie gehört nunmal zur heimischen Flora. Es zwickt ein bischen und dann ist es auch wieder vorbei. Präventiv hast du folgende 2 Möglichkeiten (wurden alle schon genannt):

1. Lange Hose
2. Die Brennesselwege umfahren

Sollte dich eine Brennessel erwischen und es ist wirklich so unerträglich für dich, kannst du etwas Fenistil Gel auf die Stelle schmieren. 

Ich denke damit sollte die Frage für dich beantwortet sein.


----------



## duc-mo (1. August 2013)

Das Brennnesseln zur heimischen Flora gehören ist völlig klar. Es ist auch nicht so, dass mich jede Brennnessel am Trailrand stört. Es gibt einfach Zeiten im Jahr, da sprießen die Dinger einfach hoch und weit in den Trail, wie gerade jetzt bei uns. Und genau für diese Zeiten suche ich eine Präventionsmaßnahme. Warum ich deshalb so viele Häme und Spott ernte ist mir unbegreiflich. 

Aber es gibt ja zum Glück auch kontruktive Antworten wie deine! 



franky282 schrieb:


> Präventiv hast du folgende 2 Möglichkeiten (wurden alle schon genannt):
> 
> 1. Lange Hose
> 2. Die Brennesselwege umfahren


 
Ich glaube / hoffe, dass es nicht nur diese zwei Möglichkeiten gibt. Hier im Thread sind noch Kniestrümpfe und Schienbeinprotektoren genannt worden. Mehr fällt mir auch nicht ein, aber vielleicht ja euch!


----------



## f4lkon (1. August 2013)

Ich trage gegen Brennnesseln einfach nur zwei Eier in der Hose


----------



## sp00n82 (1. August 2013)

Als Kniestrümpfe taugen da evtl auch stinknormale Fußballer-Stutzen. Die kann man ja auch recht hoch ziehen, und sind ja auch auf sportliche Betätigung ausgelegt.

Wobei ich das Problem an sich auch nicht so recht nachvollziehen kann, wenn man nicht gerade quer durch ein ganzes Feld von Brennnesseln fahren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_2012 (1. August 2013)

Brennnesseln esse ich zum Frühstück.


----------



## Dinsdale (1. August 2013)

> Warum ich deshalb so viele Häme und Spott ernte ist mir unbegreiflich.


Piens dich nicht ins Koma. Wenn das "Häme" und "Spott" für dich ist, dann bist du wohl aus Zucker und mit 17 noch gestillt worden.


----------



## dubbel (1. August 2013)

Dinsdale schrieb:


> Piens nicht


  schon ewig nicht mehr gehört


----------



## polo (1. August 2013)




----------



## dubbel (1. August 2013)

alter pienslappen!


----------



## polo (1. August 2013)




----------



## polo (1. August 2013)




----------



## polo (1. August 2013)




----------



## sebsupertramp (1. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin heute fast durchgedreht... An ein paar Stellen bin ich auf Tour in richtige Brennnesselfelder geraten und hab mir richtig schön die Waden an dem Zeug gerieben.
> 
> ...



Nach dem sich nun alle ausreichend dazu geäußert haben, ob Brennnesseln nun brennen oder nicht , hier mein Tipp:

Da ich auf Touren keinen Trail auslasse, fahre ich immer mit Schienbeinschonern, schon wegen den ekligen Narben die Pedalpins hinterlassen. Weil ich keine Lust habe ständig die
Schoner an und auszuziehen, bin ich bei meinem Fußballklamotten gelandet. 

Schienbeinschoner mit Knöchelschutz, darüber lange Stutzen und über die Knie Race Face Charge Leg oder im Park RF Ambush Knee.  

Das Bein ist bis zum Oberschenkel geschützt, gegen Zecken, Dornen, Brennnesseln, Äste, Pedalspins etc. 
Ich bin damit Touren bei 40 Grad Außentemperatur gefahren, an den Beinen schwitzt man eh wenig, für mich daher ein Komfortgewinn weil ich nicht jeden Strauch ausweichen muss. 
Wenn dir das mit Schienbein- und Knieschonern "too much" ist, dann versuch es mal nur mit den Fußballstutzen. Nike Park IV z.B. kosten ca. 6 Euro und transportieren Schweiß gut nach Außen, zur Not kannste die runterrollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbgott (1. August 2013)

polo schrieb:


>


----------



## Duafüxin (1. August 2013)

moxrox schrieb:


> Hast du nicht als Kind im Wald Mutproben gespielt, mit kurzen Hosen durch fast kopfhohe Brennessel gerannt ? Das härtet ab fürs Leben



Yo, das kenn ich auch noch 

Hab ich neulich erst meiner Freundin beim Laufen erzählt, die hat auch immer gequikt, wenn wir durch Brenneseln durch mußten und ich mußte immer vorlaufen, damit sie weniger abkriegt.
Zum Schluß hat ihr das auch nicht mehr so viel ausgemacht.


----------



## Hacky 2003 (1. August 2013)

polo schrieb:


>



Augen zu und durch. Denn da helfen auch keine langen Socken mehr, höchstens ein Ganzkörperkondom 
Gruß Hacky


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


>


 









x


----------



## dubbel (2. August 2013)




----------



## dubbel (2. August 2013)

Was tragt ihr eigentlich bei ner zombie-apokalypse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (2. August 2013)

dubbel schrieb:


> Was tragt ihr eigentlich bei ner zombie-apokalypse?


----------



## f4lkon (2. August 2013)

dubbel schrieb:


> Was tragt ihr eigentlich bei ner zombie-apokalypse?



Ich umwickel mich mit Brennesseln. Das soll die Biester fern halten!


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich umwickel mich mit Brennesseln. Das soll die Biester fern halten!


und was trägst Du drunter gegen die Brennesseln


----------



## f4lkon (2. August 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und was trägst Du drunter gegen die Brennesseln



Na das sagte ich doch schon bereits! Einfach nur zwei Eier


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. August 2013)

Du Tier


----------



## sp00n82 (2. August 2013)

Ich würd hier bei einigen gerne mal ein Video sehen, wie sie ihre Ankündigungen in die Tat umsetzen.


----------



## dukestah (2. August 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich würd hier bei einigen gerne mal ein Video sehen, wie sie ihre Ankündigungen in die Tat umsetzen.



tssss, das wäre doch nicht jugendfrei


----------



## decay (2. August 2013)

Burka!


----------



## aufgehts (2. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich umwickel mich mit Brennesseln. Das soll die Biester fern halten!



na endlich mal was praktikables für den jung.....
----wadenwickel aus brennesseln---
macht dich schneller und unempfindlich


----------



## h0rst99 (2. August 2013)

Schnöder und sehr platter Spruch, ich weiß:

"Was Dich nicht umbringt, macht dich nur härter!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (2. August 2013)

Kurz Brüllen und weiter fahren  Nur die Garten kommen in die Harten....äh Moment...


----------



## Pelto (2. August 2013)

Wurde Eigenurin schon genannt? 

Ich mag Brennnesseln, das lenkt von den allgemeinen Beinschmerzen ab. Wenn du Schmerzen von den Brennnesseln hast, dann einfach mehr in die Pedale treten


----------



## f4lkon (2. August 2013)

Pelto schrieb:


> Wurde Eigenurin schon genannt?



Jetzt wo du es sagst, ich wollte letztens auch mal wie die Rennradfahrer im fahren pinkeln. Dabei habe ich 2 Dinge festgestellt. Renneadfahrer haben rasierte Beine, weil es schneller trocknet...UND man wird unsensibler gegen Brennnesseln!


----------



## duc-mo (2. August 2013)

Schön das der Thread so zur allgemeinen Belustigung beiträgt... 



polo schrieb:


>



Nicht ganz so schlimm sehen die Trails bei mir zum Teil wirklich aus und als ich vorletztes Wochenende ein paar "versteckte" Trails aus nem GPS Track aus dem Netz gesucht habe sahen mehrere Einstiege GENAU SO aus. Üblicherweise werden bei mir Trails aus anderen Gründen "unfahrbar" aber so gehts auch...


----------



## ZoneVoid (2. August 2013)

Gegen Brenneseln hilft ordentlich Sonnenmilch oder irgendeine andere Creme sehr gut. Man sollte nur darauf achten keine allzu fetthaltige Creme zu nehmen, die schützt zwar besser, aber man schwitzt sich einen Ast. 

Gruß ZV


----------



## luxaltera (2. August 2013)

schneller fahren. wenn man mit genug speed gegen die nesseln knallt, knicken die brennhaare um anstatt in der haut abzubrechen. 
Auf die weisse kann man auch brennesseln mit der blossen hand pflücken. ist eh die männlichste variante...


----------



## ZoneVoid (2. August 2013)

Schneller fahren empfiehlt sich immer...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (2. August 2013)

vorsicht bei dem trockenen wetter, wenn Vmax>Vbrenn fackelt hinter dir der ganze wald ab!


----------



## Dinsdale (2. August 2013)

die Lösung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (3. August 2013)

Auch noch schick in Brennnesselgrün!


----------



## melbar-kasom1 (3. August 2013)

Evil Eye für die Augen 

und noch mal durch, beim zweiten mal tuts nicht mehr so weh


----------



## halbgott (3. August 2013)

In manchen Ländern gibt es sogenannte Nesselbäume
also aufpassen, nicht dagegen knallen


----------



## kampf.zwerg (3. August 2013)

Nur muttis hier..meine fresse seid ihr Biker oder was?!


----------



## Tifftoff (3. August 2013)

Da wäre ich aber vorsichtig, es gibt doch sicher auch fleischfressende Brennesseln.


----------



## potsdamradler (3. August 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Da wäre ich aber vorsichtig, es gibt doch sicher auch fleischfressende Brennesseln.



Zwackzwack die Wade ab  Olivennöl soll die Verletzungen mildern. Morgen teste ich Rapsöl präventiv 

Werd berichten ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (3. August 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Nur muttis hier..meine fresse seid ihr Biker oder was?!



Ich glaub ne Mutti hat schon schlimmeres als Brennnesseln erlebt


----------



## beutelfuchs (4. August 2013)

Dass hier sollte helfen.


----------



## 12die4 (4. August 2013)

Das Liedchen mit den Brennnesseln kenne ich auch zu genüge. Aber ich sag mir dann einfach "Augen zu und durch". Mit der Zeit härtet man dagegen eh ein wenig ab. Außerdem sehe ich es nicht ein, mir von ein paar Unkraut-Büscheln meine Route vorschreiben zu lassen. Dann mäh ich sie halt nieder, wenn die sich erdreisten auf meinem Trail zu wachsen. 

Cool wäre es natürlich, sich eine Vorrichtung zu bauen, mit der beidseitig vom Lenker ein paar Heckenscheren herunterhängen. Und dann gibt's Rache. ^^


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (4. August 2013)

Könnte man sich doch an die Gabel was dranbasteln, wo dann auf Knopfdruck links und rechts 2 Klingen ausklappen


----------



## Boink (4. August 2013)

Mal ernsthaft, es sind brennesseln und keine Cobras... Schluck wasser über die Wade und schön schwitzen, brennt doch eh erst wenn man stehen bleibt und der Kreislauf runterkommt..

Oder wie oben beschrieben, abhärten!!! Mach einen auf Kind und renn mal durch ein Brenesselfeld oder reib dir die Waden damit ein...


----------



## sp00n82 (4. August 2013)

Also diese Cowboyhosen sind doch mal sexy!
Mit wehenden Fransen den Berg hinunter... *huiiiii*.


----------



## Tifftoff (4. August 2013)

Brennesseln sind doch nichts gegen richtige Brombeerhecken, durch die man durch muss.
Erstere brennen doch recht angenehm, bei den Brombeeren sind die Beine gleich mal blutbesudelt.


----------



## Applebee (4. August 2013)

Auf meinem heutigen trail gab es auch wieder diverse Brennnesseln und ruppige Sträucher :0
Augen zu...Pedale durch treten und weiter...denn der nächste enge Pfad liegt gleich hinter der nächsten Biegung ;D

gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## 12die4 (4. August 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Brennesseln sind doch nichts gegen richtige Brombeerhecken, durch die man durch muss.
> Erstere brennen doch recht angenehm, bei den Brombeeren sind die Beine gleich mal blutbesudelt.



Allerdings. Hier gibt es einige Pfade, die nicht wirklich gepflegt werden und wo die Biker allein es nicht schaffen, die Schneise richtig offen zu halten. Keine Ahnung, was das genau für Stachelsträucher sind. Aber wenn man da runter fährt und da nicht die perfekte Linie fährt (was ab einem gewissen Tempo kaum möglich ist), sieht man hinterher immer aus als würde man in der Freizeit am Ritzen sein.


----------



## DivalaLuna (5. August 2013)

also eigentlich komme ich aus dem Reitsport, allerdings habe ich bei Ausritten im Sommer selbiges Problem. Ich zum Beispiel reagiere auf das Zeug allergisch. Ich kriege riesige rote Pusteln die zwar nach ein paar Stunden abklingen, aber dafür habe ich tagelang schmerzende Beine/Arme dort wo ich mit dem Zeug in Kontakt gekommen bin. Will man das wirklich vermeiden hilft nur was anziehen und zwar nichts dünnes. Habe die Erfahrung grade auch beim Joggen gemacht, dass durch die atmungsaktiven Stoffe die Dornen einfach durchstehen. Also entweder musst du dich wirklich um ne lange Hose bemühen oder mit dem Brennen leben  Ich für meinen Teil schwitze da lieber etwas mehr...

lg Diana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (5. August 2013)

Bin auch für abhärten, am besten mit dem dekorativen Pflänzchen hier


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (5. August 2013)

Oder Lack und Leder!


----------



## 12die4 (5. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bin auch für abhärten, am besten mit dem dekorativen Pflänzchen hier


 
Auja, da sollte man dann doch aufpassen. Mistzeugs. Gehört ja nicht mal in diese Breitengrade und sollte am besten ausgerottet werden.
Aber anderswo gibt es auch Pflänzchen, die man meiden sollte. Siehe Poison-Ivy (bzw. Poison-Oak) in den USA.


----------



## Tifftoff (5. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bin auch für abhärten, am besten mit dem dekorativen Pflänzchen hier



Deshalb gibts bei uns auch keine Bären mehr! Dreckszeug!


----------



## heuchler (5. August 2013)

Dem Dreckszeug habe ich es zu verdanken dass meine Beine nach dem vorletzten Ritt aussahen als hätte ich mir einen Bunsenbrenner ans Bein gehalten.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. August 2013)

Aber an den Stellen hast Du dann relativ imun gegen Brennesseln, oder?


----------



## 5.Rad (5. August 2013)

und jetzt gute Fahrt!


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. August 2013)

Schöne Beine hast Du


----------



## f4lkon (5. August 2013)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bin auch für abhärten, am besten mit dem dekorativen Pflänzchen hier



Was für ein Blümchen ist denn das? Ist das Bärenklau?

Edit : Ah grad gefunden. Riesen Bärenklau. Ist ja mal ein heftiges Blümchen. Da würde ich anstatt in das Zeug mit Freude durch Brennnesseln fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (5. August 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Was für ein Blümchen ist denn das? Ist das Bärenklau?



Jepp! Und wenn jemand nicht Bescheid weiß (und dann noch allergisch ist auf das Zeug) kanns richtig übel ausgehen!

Habt ihr mal n Bericht gesehen, was die Leute anhaben, die Bärenklau und Consorten entfernen? Da fehlt zum ABC-Vollschutzanzug nicht viel...

Und das mit Grund. Also liebe Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen!


----------



## DivalaLuna (5. August 2013)

*klug*******r Modus an*  Der große Bärenklau oder auf schlau Heracleum giganteum ist so ziemlich das fieseste was überhaupt bei uns wächst. Das Vieh ist ein Neophyt und kommt urpsünglich aus Amerika. Der Scheiß bildet photosensibilisierende Substanzen die dann in Kombination mit Sonnenlicht  phototoxisch wirken. Heißt in einfach : Fiese ekelhafte brennen Quaddeln auf der Haut, die teilweise schwer heilbare Verbrennungen verursachen. Bei dem Zeug gilt, nicht anfassen, nicht dran riechen und am besten auch nicht angucken! *Klug*******r Modus aus*

Habe im Studium mit dem Zeug zu tun und da haben sich schon etliche, wenn sie nicht absolut aufgepasst haben blöse Verbrennungen zugegogen, das hat auch nichtsmehr mit "Ich bin ein ganze Kerl mir macht das nichts aus" zu tun, das Zeug ist gifig und sollte auch von ganzen Kerlen gemieden werden ;-)


----------



## dukestah (5. August 2013)

das ist doch die sonnencreme von chuck norris


----------



## SofusCorn (5. August 2013)

dukestah schrieb:


> das ist doch die sonnencreme von chuck norris



Als Chuck Norris die Pflanze für seinen Blumenstrauß in der Küche gepflückt hatte, endete es mit wochenlangen qualvollen Verätzungen und Verbrennung. Aber mittlerweile hat sich der Bärenklau davon erholt.


----------



## Tifftoff (5. August 2013)

DivalaLuna schrieb:


> Habe im Studium mit dem Zeug zu tun und da haben sich schon etliche, wenn sie nicht absolut aufgepasst haben blöse Verbrennungen zugegogen, das hat auch nichtsmehr mit "Ich bin ein ganze Kerl mir macht das nichts aus" zu tun, das Zeug ist gifig und sollte auch von ganzen Kerlen gemieden werden ;-)



Bist wohl ein Mädel, echten Kerlen macht so ein bischen Grünzeug nichts aus.


----------



## dukestah (5. August 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Als Chuck Norris die Pflanze für seinen Blumenstrauß in der Küche gepflückt hatte, endete es mit wochenlangen qualvollen Verätzungen und Verbrennung. Aber mittlerweile hat sich der Bärenklau davon erholt.





wieso erinnert mich das an expendables 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WegDa...Aua (5. August 2013)

Also ich hab nie Probleme mit dem grünen Zeug  Ich trage Schienbeinschoner...somit ist auch meine Wade umschlossen.. zwar bissel warm aber dafür kein brennen.


----------



## kingfrett (5. August 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Bist wohl ein Mädel, echten Kerlen macht so ein bischen Grünzeug nichts aus.



Hey Superman! Dann marschier doch mal in Badehose durch einen Haufen Bärenklau und stell Dich danach in die Sonne. Nimm Dir aber bitte jemand mit, der das Ganze dann fotografiert. Denn glaub mir, DU wirst es hinterher nicht mehr können!

Die Fotos vorher/nachher aber bitte hier posten! 
Disclaimer: Das alles geschieht natürlich auf Deine eigene Gefahr und für Deine darauf folgenden Entstellungen bin ich ausdrücklich nicht verantwortlich! 

Btw, stell Dir einfach mal vor, irgendeins der sich hier tummelden Kiddies nimmt die Warnung vor Bärenklau nicht ernst, weil, hey er will ja schließlich nicht als Pussy dastehen, und bolzt voll in den Bärenklau. Bitte lasst so einen Sch***, nachher nimmt tatsächlich jemand die Warnung nicht ernst!

Also liebe Kinder:

*Bärenklau ist wirklich gefährlich! Auf keinen Fall machen, was die bösen Onkels Euch hier empfehlen!*


----------



## Tifftoff (5. August 2013)

Ja, Mama !


----------



## kingfrett (5. August 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Ja, Mama !



So ises brav!


----------



## Tifftoff (5. August 2013)

kingfrett schrieb:


> So ises brav!



Bitte, was sollen die ganzen Kinder hier von Deiner Orthografie halten?


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (5. August 2013)

Also Kids gibt fein acht -nix mit Rauchen oder Freundin auspeitschen.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (5. August 2013)

Sehe grade auf Wiki das die Finnen das Zeuch vor Kindertagesstätten züchten!


----------



## Dinsdale (5. August 2013)

Die rauchen auch alles, die Finnen.


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (5. August 2013)

Schei$$e, meine Alte kuckt Top Gun -ich will nach Finnland!


----------



## SofusCorn (5. August 2013)

dukestah schrieb:


> wieso erinnert mich das an expendables 2



Das kann kein Zufall sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DivalaLuna (6. August 2013)

> Bist wohl ein Mädel, echten Kerlen macht so ein bischen Grünzeug nichts aus.


Einfach mal "Bärenklau Verbrennung" googlen, weiss nicht ob es gegen die Regeln verstößt solch Nettigkeiten in Form von Bildern zu posten ;-)



> Schei$$e, meine Alte kuckt Top Gun -ich will nach Finnland!


"Mustang hier ist Maverick mit der Bitte um Überflug"...-..."negativ Ghostraider der Luftraum ist voll"


----------



## Tifftoff (6. August 2013)

Mein Leibgericht als Schwabe:

Linsenflädle mit Wiesen-Bärenklau


----------



## sp00n82 (6. August 2013)

Zitat Wikipedia:

_"Die *Wiesen-Bärenklau* ist jung ungiftig. Junge Blätter und Sprosse werden daher vom Menschen als Wildgemüse genutzt. Bei größeren Exemplaren kann der Stiel geschält und roh gegessen oder zu Kompott verarbeitet werden."_
_"*Riesen-Bärenklau*: Giftfrei sind die Stängel erst dann, wenn sie vollständig abgestorben sind und nur noch das weiße Zellskelett steht."_

Wie wärs mal mit Linsenflädle mit Riesen-Bärenklau? Ist ja nur ein Buchstabe anders.


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. August 2013)

Die Schwaben würden, nur um zu sparen, das glatt machen.
Allerdings bin ich im Ländle noch nicht auf das Zeugs gestoßen, eventl. liegts daran, daß sie noch nicht ausgestorben sind.

Sorry, musste sein bei der Steilvorlage 
Ich mag die Schwaben, schließlich bin ich mit einer verheiratet.


----------



## Tifftoff (6. August 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit Linsenflädle mit Riesen-Bärenklau? Ist ja nur ein Buchstabe anders.



Deshalb das Gericht niemals mit einem Viertele zuviel intus bestellen. Es könnte gefährlich werden!


----------



## 12die4 (6. August 2013)

Sowas gibt's hier? Noch nie gesehen, auch auf noch keiner Speisekarte.


----------



## pnebling (7. August 2013)

Bissel Spucke hilft auch, wenn die Brennessel mal wieder zu nah waren.


Die letzten 7 Seiten fand ich sehr kurzweilig


----------



## Carlosma (8. August 2013)

... also ich nutze auch meistens Stutzen vom Fußball und Ärger mich wenn ich Sie wieder vergessen habe und vor einem Brennesselfeld stehe
Hab neulich einen MTB- Kurs gemacht, dort hatten wir richtige Schoner, war auch sehr gut aber man Schwitzt in denen mehr!


----------



## samiokio (9. August 2013)

ich fahr mit Stutzen, man schwitz drunter wenig und schütz sogar bissle vorm Pedal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (10. August 2013)

Und was tragt Ihr gegen Brennnesseln am Arm & Gesicht?


----------



## R.C. (10. August 2013)

Dr.Knochenhart schrieb:


> Und was tragt Ihr gegen Brennnesseln am Arm & Gesicht?


----------



## 12die4 (10. August 2013)

@R.C.: Reicht nicht. Was ist bitte mit Nasenlöchern und Mund? Das muss auch abgedeckt werden...


----------



## Pelto (10. August 2013)

Da könnte man ja ein weißliches dickflüssiges Gel nehmen. Weiß um optimalen Sonnenschutz zu gewährleisten. XD


----------



## sp00n82 (10. August 2013)




----------



## SofusCorn (11. August 2013)

Ein Outfit für die ganzen echten Biker hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Applebee (16. August 2013)

Hi,
Letztens hatte ich wieder nen herrlichen trail...aber leider auch mehrere verwachsene engpässe mit unliebsamen gewächsen.
Was soll ich sagen, ein kurzes krabbeln und sonst nix. Augen zu und durch.
Aber vielleicht schützt mich meine beinbehaarung gut genug dafür ;-)

gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. August 2013)

Wenn du immer wieder an der Stelle vorbeikommst lohnt es sich doch die Brennnesseln einmal zu roden. 
Dazu brauchst du nur einen Stecken/Stock. Oder noch besser eine (Motor-)Sense. 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich an:


pnebling schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die letzten 7 Seiten fand ich sehr kurzweilig


----------



## Dr.Knochenhart (17. August 2013)

[/quote]
Neues DH-Outfit 2018, damit biste der King auf den Trail!


----------



## mäxx__ (17. August 2013)

Ja, King "Schepper"


----------



## IchfahreinScott (19. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

 Warum keine Abzipphose ala dieser hier? http://www.actionsports.de/de/Bekleidung-Bike/Hosen/Hosen-Herren/Gore-Bike-Wear-Path-AS-Windstopper-Hose-schwarz::21578.html?refID=froogle

ISt zwar ne Windstopper, aber nur als Short nicht extrem warm, wie ich finde, und wenn die Nesseln kommen, kurz stoppen und Beine anziehen mit Reisverschluss(dauert 3-4min). Wobei ich sie mir nicht gegen Brennnesseln geholt habe, ist für Übergang und so ganz prima, oder wenn man nicht so weiss wie das Wetter bleibt.!

Grüße


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. August 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Bist wohl ein Mädel, echten Kerlen macht so ein bischen Grünzeug nichts aus.



richtige Männer packen die Aldi-Tüte aus, ernten die ganze Brennesselfuhre und machen sich zu Haus einen ordentlichen Tee.

Der zieht das Gift und und die Fette aus dem Körper.
Das Blut wird dünn-flüssiger. Bei der Blutspende ist man dann immer 
Erster. 

Ich trinke im Urlaub täglich 4 Liter von dem Zeug


----------



## Tifftoff (20. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> richtige Männer packen die Aldi-Tüte aus, ernten die ganze Brennesselfuhre und machen sich zu Haus einen ordentlichen Tee.
> 
> Der zieht das Gift und und die Fette aus dem Körper.
> Das Blut wird dünn-flüssiger. Bei der Blutspende ist man dann immer
> ...



eigentlich gings da ja um den Bärenklau


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. August 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> eigentlich gings da ja um den Bärenklau



dann liess mal ot: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=646032

da geht es um Brennessel und nicht Bärenklau?


----------



## Tifftoff (20. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> dann liess mal ot: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=646032
> 
> da geht es um Brennessel und nicht Bärenklau?



Blödsinn, ich habe auf einen Beitrag geantwortet, bezüglich des Bärenklau geantwortet:

Zitat von DivalaLuna  
Habe im Studium mit dem Zeug zu tun und da haben sich schon etliche, wenn sie nicht absolut aufgepasst haben blöse Verbrennungen zugegogen, das hat auch nichtsmehr mit "Ich bin ein ganze Kerl mir macht das nichts aus" zu tun, das Zeug ist gifig und sollte auch von ganzen Kerlen gemieden werden ;-)

Der thread wurde wegen dem schwerschwiegendem Brennesselproblem eröffnet. Allerdings wurden dann wichtige Dinge über den Bärenklau erörtet.

Dein Zitat meines Kommentars wurde komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. So geht das hier nicht weiter.

Das ist eine absloute Frechheit !!!


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. August 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Das ist eine absloute Frechheit !!!



was Frechheit. 
wir haben uns als Kinder gegenseitig mit Brennesseln eingerieben, bis man 
irgendwann immun war. 
Heute trinkt man den guten Saft. 

Im Zeitalter von Sagrotan, Spielkonsolen, Smartphones ist man halt nicht mehr hart genug?


ps. reibt euch mit Bärenklau ein, bis man immun ist. Habe auch eine Katzenallergie und rieche jeden Abend am Katzenfell. Seit einem Jahr
keine Beschwerden mehr. so viel zu Allergieen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (20. August 2013)

ich habe mich vor einem Jahr über mehrere Wochen mit Bärenklau eingerieben.
Nun bin ich immun gegen das Zeug!!!


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. August 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> ich habe mich vor einem Jahr über mehrere Wochen mit Bärenklau eingerieben.
> Nun bin ich immun gegen das Zeug!!!



ist doch super


----------



## kingfrett (20. August 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> ich habe mich vor einem Jahr über mehrere Wochen mit Bärenklau eingerieben.
> Nun bin ich immun gegen das Zeug!!!



Gibts davon Bilder? Oder noch besser vorher/nachher-Bilder? 

Z e i g e n!


----------



## aa4 (20. August 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> ich habe mich vor einem Jahr über mehrere Wochen mit Bärenklau eingerieben.
> Nun bin ich immun gegen das Zeug!!!



Was für ein BULLSCHITT! SORRY aber das lesen auch eventuell leute die das NACHMACHEN! Das ist unverantwortlich,Dumm und kann böse enden. 

Der Bärenklau, besonders der Riesen-Bärenklau ist GIFTIG. Das hat nix mit Alergie zu tun.
DAS SIND TOXINE! 

Lese das mal durch bevor du so einen Mist, der für Kinder durchaus gefährlich sein kann, verbreitest!

Der Riesen-Bärenklau bildet photosensibilisierende Substanzen namens Furanocumarine, die in Kombination mit Sonnenlicht phototoxisch  wirken. Berührungen in Verbindung mit Tageslicht können bei Menschen zu  schmerzhaften Quaddeln und schwer heilenden Verbrennungserscheinungen (Photodermatitis) führen. Es wird deshalb empfohlen, beim Umgang mit der Pflanze vollständige Schutzkleidung zu tragen, zu der auch ein Gesichtsschutz gehört.
In der gesamten Pflanze (auch im Wurzelsystem) sind photosensibilisierende Furanocumarine enthalten, die nach Hautkontakt bei anschließender Bestrahlung durch Sonnenlicht phototoxische Reaktionen  hervorrufen. Bei empfindlichen Menschen genügt bereits ein einfacher  Kontakt mit der Oberfläche der Blätter. Die Reaktionen zeigen sich in  Rötungen, Hautentzündungen, Reizungen und in schlimmen Fällen in einer Wiesengräserdermatitis, die sich mit entzündlichen, schmerzhaften Blasenbildungen äußert. Diese können großflächig sein und Verbrennungen  ersten bis zweiten Grades hervorrufen. Die Hautreizungen  beziehungsweise Blasen können wochenlang anhaltende nässende Wunden  verursachen und mit anhaltenden Pigmentveränderungen einhergehen. Auch Fieber, Schweißausbrüche und Kreislaufschocks können die Folge des Umgangs mit der Pflanze sein.
 Unter Umständen können Reaktionen auch wenige Tage später durch dann  auf die betroffene Haut einstrahlendes Sonnenlicht ausgelöst werden. An  heißen Tagen werden zudem die Furanocumarine von der Pflanze an die  Umgebung abgegeben, und es kann bereits bei einem längeren Aufenthalt  unmittelbar neben den Pflanzen zu den oben beschriebenen Erscheinungen  oder auch zu Atemnot kommen. Ausgasende Furanocumarine können eine (bis zu drei Wochen anhaltende) akute Bronchitis verursachen.
Die Herkulesstaude wurde 2008 zur Giftpflanze des Jahres gewählt.


----------



## kingfrett (20. August 2013)

aa4 schrieb:


> Was für ein BULLSCHITT! SORRY aber das lesen auch eventuell leute die das NACHMACHEN! Das ist unverantwortlich,Dumm und kann böse enden.



Vergiss es, er fände es wahrscheinlich auch noch sehr lustig wenn Leute daran fast verrecken


----------



## Tifftoff (20. August 2013)

Liebe, liebe Kinder!!!

Reibt Euch Niemals, niemals mit Bärenklau ein. Das ist nicht gut.
Und niemals rauchen!!! Paßt bitte auf!!!


----------



## kingfrett (20. August 2013)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Liebe, liebe Kinder!!!



Du checkst es wirklich nicht wieviele wie extrem bekloppte Leute da draußen rumrennen, oder? Die lesen sowas und müssen es sofort ausprobieren. Sich vorher schlau machen, oder die grauen Zellen anschmeissen ist bei denen Fehlanzeige.

Siehe Haustiere in der Mikrowelle trocknen etc.

Aber vielleicht bist Du ja auch der hiesige Vertreter des Darwin-Awards, oder heimlich für 1000 Wege ins Gras zu beissen aktiv? ^^

Btw, ich warte immer noch auf Bilder wie Du nach Deiner Bärenklau-Ganzeinreibung ausgesehen hast....


----------



## aa4 (20. August 2013)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Vergiss es, er fände es wahrscheinlich auch noch sehr lustig wenn Leute daran fast verrecken



ja leider. Trotzdem musste das gesagt werden ganz nach dem Motto:
Tust du´s, ist es schlecht, lässt du´s, dann erst recht.        
Leute wie Tifftoff kann man eigentlich nur bemitleiden. 

@ Tifftoff 
Wissen ist Macht! Nichtswissen macht nichts, aber das weißt du ja am besten...


----------



## moxrox (20. August 2013)

aa4 schrieb:


> Was für ein BULLSCHITT! SORRY aber das lesen auch eventuell leute die das NACHMACHEN! Das ist unverantwortlich,Dumm und kann böse enden.
> 
> Der Bärenklau, besonders der Riesen-Bärenklau ist GIFTIG. Das hat nix mit Alergie zu tun.
> DAS SIND TOXINE!
> ...



Von der Herkulesstaude hatte ich eine zeitlang kleine Narben am Unterarm die nach Jahren allerdings verschwanden, da wir als Kinder mit diesen Pflanzen gespielt hatten. Du bekommst Wunden wie bei Verbrennungen mit Blasenbildungen wenn man mit diesem Saft vor allem bei empfindlichen Hautregionen in Kontakt kommt. Aber andere Nebenwirkungen hatten wir nicht, reicht jedoch aus um Abstand zu halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

